# Corsair Obsidian 750D zu empfehlen?



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Corsair Obsidian 750D zu kaufen, da mein jetziges Gehäuse ( NZXT Lexa S) einfach zu klein ist, (Grafikkarte passt kaum rein, Kabel total gequescht und alles wirkt so gequescht). Außerdem ist das Kabelmanagment nicht gut, bzw kaum möglich. Also, ist das Gehäuse zu empfehlen, bzw. gibt es günstigere Alternativen? Sollte max. 150€ kostet und ein Big Tower sein, der viel Platz für Kabelmanagment usw bietet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

Was willst du genau wissen? Das 750D ist ein wirklich gutes Case - bzw. ich habe noch nichts gefunden was mir nicht gefallen hätte.
Platz haste definitiv genug (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...blog-25-rendermaschine-level-2-a-blog25_2.jpg).


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2016)

Das Case kannst du schon nehmen.
Das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe wäre die Alternative.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Januar 2016)

Gibt es sowas wie das 750D auch in weiß? Und sind die ganzen Kabel vom Netzteil überhaupt lang genug, um auf der Rückseite verlegt zu werden? Bräuchte man neue, längere Kabel?


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich würde ja das Phanteks Enthoo Pro/Luxe nehmen. 

Aber welche Hardware willst du denn überhaupt verbauen?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Januar 2016)

Meine Signatur und noch 2 HDD"s und eine SSD, hab das ja alles schon hier, nur in einem anderem Gehäuse


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Und sind die ganzen Kabel vom Netzteil überhaupt lang genug, um auf der Rückseite verlegt zu werden?



Wenn du ein ordentliches Netzteil gekauft hast: Ja. 

Ich habe sämtliche Kabel des BQ P11 wo es ging versteckt und auch bei der längsten Strecke (dem 12v EPS ganz oben am Board) ist das Kabel noch so lang dass das Board noch 10 cm höher sitzen könnte.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Januar 2016)

Man könnte aber auch andere Kabel kaufen, oder?


----------



## the_swiss (2. Januar 2016)

Ich zitiere hier mal den Artikel zum 500W-Modell des Sharkoon von ComputerBase:


> Kabelausstattung
> 
> Sharkoon setzt beim WPM500 auf ein teilmodulares Kabelmanagement. Der 20+4-Pin-ATX-Anschluss (54 cm), der 4+4-Pin-CPU-Anschluss (54 cm) und ein 6+2-Pol-Grafikkartenanschluss (55 cm) sind fest mit dem Netzteilgehäuse verbunden. Über das modulare Kabelmanagement stehen zusätzlich ein weiterer 6-Pol-Grafikkartenanschluss, fünf Molexstecker, ein Floppy-Anschluss sowie sechs SATA-Verbindungen zur Verfügung. Die Kabellängen des WPM sind für Standardgehäuse ausreichend, bei großen Hardwarebehausungen mit Netzteileinbauposition am Boden und versteckter Kabelführung hinter dem Mainboardschlitten werden Verlängerungen nötig.
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist vor allem der 12V-Stecker von der CPU. Bei meinem Case (Deep Silence 3) lag extra eine Verlängerung bei, ansonsten hätte ich das 12V-CPU-Kabel nicht hinter dem MB-Tray verlegen können. Da dieses Kabel bei deinem NT aber fest verlötet ist, kannst du es nicht austauschen.

Nur zum Vergleich: bei meinem beQuiet E10 ist das 12V-CPU-Kabel 70cm lang, trotzdem nutze ich die Verlängerung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Januar 2016)

Ja kannst das Corsair Gehäuse ohne Gedanken kaufen, wenn Cube was für dich wäre, wäre das Corsair Carbide Air 540 noch etwas.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

the_swiss schrieb:


> bei meinem beQuiet E10 ist das 12V-CPU-Kabel 70cm lang, trotzdem nutze ich die Verlängerung.



Legst du das Kabel nochmal zur Zierde außenrum oder warum brauchste so viel Kabellänge? 

Ich krieg schon fast die Hintertür am Case nicht mehr zu weil die Kabel alle so lange sind hinterm Board.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Januar 2016)

Ja, das Kabel für den CPU Stromanschluss (wie heißt das eigentlich?) reicht schon bei meinem jetzigem Gehäuse nicht, um es auf der Rückseite langzuführen. Also muss ein neues Netzteil her?


----------



## the_swiss (2. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Legst du das Kabel nochmal zur Zierde außenrum oder warum brauchste so viel Kabellänge?
> 
> Ich krieg schon fast die Hintertür am Case nicht mehr zu weil die Kabel alle so lange sind hinterm Board.



Immer Ich hab ja nur geschrieben, dass ich sie nutze. Das NT-Kabel habe ich nicht direkt durch das "Loch" im MB-Tray gebracht, das Deep Silence ist da etwas eng. Die beigelegte Verlängerung ist da etwas flexibler, mit der ging es.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ja, das Kabel für den CPU Stromanschluss (wie heißt das eigentlich?) reicht schon bei meinem jetzigem Gehäuse nicht, um es auf der Rückseite langzuführen. Also muss ein neues Netzteil her?



Wie lange ist das NT schon in Benutzung? 
Je nachdem wäre es dann sowieso sinnvoll ein Netzteil auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik zu holen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Und die Kabel vom bequiet E10 sind lang genug für so ein großes Case?


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2016)

In meinem Enthoo Pro hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, und das ist um ein paar cm kleiner.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2016)

Bei BeQuiet solltest du mit keinem neueren NT Längenprobleme haben dessen Bezeichnung mit einem E oder einem P anfängt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Auch diese Corsair Modelle könnte man in Erwägung ziehen je nach Geschmack. Ich selber nutze seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit das 650D. Ist ein klasse Case aber einen kleinen Haken haben die, die Gehäuselüfter sind nicht gerade die leisesten Modelle


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Na gut, dann wird es wohl das bequiet E10 und das Obsidian 750D. Die 500 Watt müssten ja für mein System reichen, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Ja es reicht von der Leistung völlig aus


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Ja...


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Na gut, dann wird es wohl das bequiet E10 und das Obsidian 750D. Die 500 Watt müssten ja für mein System reichen, oder?



Für nen 6700K und ne GTX970?
Da brauchste beim Spielen nicht mal 250W.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Ich habe auch vor in meinem neuem Case gesleevte Kabel zu verwenden, wie mache ich das dann? Kaufe ich das Netzteil und dann noch so ein komplettes sleeved Kabel set? Die kosten ja 100€...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Wer schön sein will muss leiden . Es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit es selber zu machen, ist dann günstiger nur der Zeitfaktor ist dann dort etwas höher. How To .. findet man massig im Netz wie auch die kleinen Hilfsmittel


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Also würden diese Kabel aus dem Set die von dem Netzteil ersetzen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Alle wohl nicht weil ja ein paar Strippen fest verbunden sind wie die generelle Stromversorgung oder es gibt dafür Verlängerungen was ich so jetzt nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Das einzige fest verbaute am E10 CM ist das 24pin Atx Kabel.
Beim Cablemod set ist dafür ne Verlängerung dabei, sonst kann man die z.B. bei Nanoxia kaufen.
 ******** mir fällt grad ein, ich muss die auch noch alle sleeven


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Dachte an sowas https://www.caseking.de/corsair-professional-sleeved-kabel-set-type-3-weiss-zuad-466.html


----------



## markus1612 (3. Januar 2016)

Ne, das geht nicht, da es nur für Corsair Netzteile gedacht ist.

Sowas ist geeignet: https://store.cablemod.com/products/?filter_models=26


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Also könnte ich diese hier (https://store.cablemod.com/product/cablemod-b-series-sp-cable-kit-black-white/) an das E10 anschließen? Und kommen die direkt ins Netzteil oder sind das verlängerungen?


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

ja, die passen!
Der 24pin ist ne verlängerung, alle anderen kommen direkt ans NT


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

ok danke, und passen die auch von der Länge? Manche sind ja nur 30cm lang...


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Ja, das passt!


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

ok----


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte nur auf nummer sicher gehen, da auf Alternate so manche Bewertung wie folg aussieht:  "Selbst dafür sind die Kabel zu kurz und so bleiben Stecker ungenutzt und muss ich mehr Kabel anschließen als nötig"


----------



## markus1612 (3. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur auf nummer sicher gehen, da auf Alternate so manche Bewertung wie folg aussieht:  "Selbst dafür sind die Kabel zu kurz und so bleiben Stecker ungenutzt und muss ich mehr Kabel anschließen als nötig"



Gib nix auf Bewertungen.
Allein schon die Grammatikfehler in dem Satz macht mich stutzig, ob die echt ist.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/...PC-Netzteil/html/product/1157408?tk=7&lk=8512         Da steht sie ^^


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2016)

Und die kann man nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Januar 2016)

Gutes Massives Gehäuse nur die Klipser für die Vordere Blende sollte man nicht überstrapazieren und die Original Lüfter sind im Luft durchsatz super aber auf 100%  laut.

Kannst ja hier reinschreiben ob die Kabel gut oder besser passen.
ich werd mir vlt auch das Be Quiet! Straight Power 10 800w kaufen oder das XFX PRO850W Modular statt meinem nicht Modularen XFX. aber dort ist der 4+4 pin Grad so passend wenn man dran zert


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Januar 2016)

Machen voll modulare Netzteile überhaupt sinn, oder braucht man die eher selten?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (4. Januar 2016)

Ich kann dir nur das Phanteks luxe empfehlen. Ich hatte das 750d gehabt und ich fand es qualitativ nicht so gut im Vergleich


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Machen voll modulare Netzteile überhaupt sinn, oder braucht man die eher selten?



Das ist ehr eine Geschmacks sache..Ohne Kabel Managment am Gehäuse selbst zumeist viel interesannter.Da ja dort in vielen Fällen die ungenutzten Kabel den Luftstrom(Können) und die Optik stören.
Für mich ist es im grunde rein Sinnvoll das der Hauptstrom strang und der 4(oder 4+4 Pin) vorinstalliert sind. Wie für die meisten halt.
Ich benötige z.B. nur:
1x 20+4 pin
1x 4 pin
1x8pin EPS 12V
1 x Molex 
4 x SATA
4 x 6+2 Pin

Sämtliche anderen stecker sind zur Zeit bei mir Nutzlos hinter der Gehäusewand- also von dem thema her Bietet das das Obsidian 750D genug platz dahinter (2-3cm)

Der Vorteil den die meisten nicht Modularen Netzteile gegenüber den allermeisten Modularen haben, ist das der gesammte Kabelstrang an der hinteren Gehäusewand sitzt. Und somit nicht so Optisch-doof ins innere Stehen

Also um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen voll Modular benötigt man im Grunde selten("nie"!)
Sach´ ich jetzt einfach mal so.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2016)

Nimm lieber das Luxe, das 750D ist seinen Preis nicht wert. Besonders, was die Stabilität angeht.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Das Corsair gefällt mir aber besser. Das Luxe sieht auch nett aus, es ist aber ein Midi Tower, hätte gerne einen Big Tower


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2016)

Das 750D ist auch nicht gerade ein "Big" Tower. 
Schon mal in Richtung Enthoo Primo gedacht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Wenn man beide Gehäuse vergleicht unterscheiden die sich nur in der Tiefe um 4 mm, bei mir würde die Wahl aber auch auf den Corsair Tower fallen. Ich wüsste allerdings nicht das deren Gehäuse überteuert und klapprig sind


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Also ich gebe nicht 250€ für ein Gehäuse aus...


----------



## markus1612 (4. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Also ich gebe nicht 250€ für ein Gehäuse aus...



Hab das Primo grade neu vor mir stehen.....verdammt heiß. Allein der Platz, der Aufbau und das Aussehen rechtfertigt den Preis mMn absolut.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Also dann wird es wahrscheinlich das Obisidian 750D


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Also ist das Luxe und das 750D ungefähr gleich groß?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Das 1. Gebot: Du sollst nicht Moppel Dopppel Hoppel Postings produzieren 
Geizhals sagt es so aus wenn man die beiden Gehäuse vergleicht. Bei 4 mm würde ich das Wort ungefähr unter den Tisch fallen lassen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Aber beim 750D hat man doch mehr Platz im innenraum, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Januar 2016)

Welcher du wahrscheinlich nicht komplett ausnutzen wirst? Der Innenraum des Luxe ist grösser wenn der Deckel genutzt wird.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Das Luxe ist innen größer als das 750D? Syr, kann mir das kaum vorstellen ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Januar 2016)

Dann geh auf Geizhals und liess dir die Datenblätter durch. Das Enthoo Luxe ist grösser.

Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011035-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dazu kannst du dich im Internet nach Reviews umsehen. Empfehlenswert sind die von Hardwarecanaucks und diversen anderen Channels. Aber wie gesagt es ist eine Geschmackssache. Funktional wäre das Enthoo Luxe besser. Silent das Fractal Define R5. Für Quad CF/Sli und diversen Enthusiasten Kram das Enthoo Primo oder die speziellen LianLi oder Caselabs Gehäuse.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Mehr Platz wird das Gehäuse nicht bieten. Es kann nur den vorhanden Platz durch geschicktere Anordnung besser nutzen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Desto mehr ich mir das Luxe ansehe, desto besser gefällt es mir. An dem Cade gefällt mir vorallem dass das Netzteil nicht zu sehen ist und es so sehr aufgeräumt aussieht. Schwierige Entscheidung.. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Ist halt Geschmackssache und was es wird musst letztlich du entscheiden notfalls per Los. Als Corsair Eigner fällt es mir nicht schwer aber ich habe eh einen seltsamen Geschmack


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Das Corsair währe auch perfekt wenn man das Maiboard verstecken könnte und wenn es in weiß verfügbar währe


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Januar 2016)

Kann man beim Enthoo Primo die Laufwerks "Käfige" entfernen-die Blende da mein ich?
wenn nicht wäre ese nixe fur mio 
Das war mir bei der Auswahl wichtig das ich so viel freie Sicht wie Möglich hab. Aber naja geschmackssache halt näch

Ich seh grad scheint geschraubt zu sein.. Kann man dann die CD Laufwerke noch installieren?
wenn ja sieht man in diesem fall ja leider die SSD/HDD Käfige.. doof.. von ausen isses gut
Auch Das Netzteil kann man verstecken Praktisch! Wenn man ein Häßliches NT hat prima.

Das Corsair 750D unter anderem hat aber diese geilen SSD(2,5")Halterungen hinten die sind echt geil!geil oder? voll geil!

@Hagel-Zucker-Erbse^^
Weist du Was USER MIT GEILEM NAMEN
 schau dir einfach mal bei Google-Bilder die Gehäuse die dir gefallen an. und zwar die wo schon Teile drin verbaut wurden vlt hilft dir das ja. Oder haste das schon? 
Dann Frag dein Portemonaie was es sagt, das hat bestimmt ne Meinung dazu. 

Also Ich habe mein Corsair Obsidian 750D für 99€ neu gekauft bei Ebay-2 Wahl am Sichtfenster innen war ein klitze-Teil abgebrochen. Sollte aber bei liegen. 
Dachte ich--Prima-- Kleber haste inne Schublade. und nen 50iger gespart.
Doch leider war dieses Abgebrochene Stück nicht im Lieferumfang. Da es laut Artikelbeschreibung aber dabei sein sollte hab ich dies bemängelt.
Juste bekam ich ein Paket 70cmx70cm mit einer nagelneuen Gehäusewand mit Sichtfenster jetzt hab ich 2 Windows und man kann meine Kabel auf der Rechten seite sehen^^.

Ich seh grad es giebt ne AirFlow Edition...ich habe die nicht AirFlow Edition-aber die gefällt mir besser. Ich werde jetzt mal prüfen ob ich den Deckel vorne einzelnt bekomme. und der nicht 3 Monatsgehälter Kostet 50€ hab ich ja damals am kauf gespart also noch luft^^


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2016)

Welches Netzteil ist denn so schön um es zur Schau zu stellen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Für alles gibt es Lösungen. Man kann das NT folieren ( Hornhaut Umbra oder Leberwurst Grau sind die derzeitigen Modefarben ) oder man baut sich selbst eine Abdeckung aus Plexi, Holz oder Metall. Die günstigste Variante wäre eine Gardine und auf das NT stellt man einen Blumenkasten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2016)

Fürs 750D gibt Slight und co. bei ColdZero.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil ist denn so schön um es zur Schau zu stellen?



Also Mein Noch Netzteil ist kein Alfa Romeo ABER nich grad häßlich.
Davon ab giebt es viele Netzteile Optisch echt was her machen. Leider sind es zumeist die,die Technisch leichte Defiziete haben aber man kann auch beides haben.
Ich kaufe mir jetzt ein BeQuiet DPP das sieht echt häßlich aus da muss ich was dran machen


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Fürs 750D gibt Slight und co. bei ColdZero.



Jo Danke der erste Schritt wäre getan aber von der die das Ausland..? Auf meinen Original Ersatzlüfter fürs XFX NT aus Thailand hab ich mein halbes Leben gewartet für 22€
Mal sehen. Danke dafür.

sry. ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung warum er daraus 2 Posts gemacht hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Jo Danke der erste Schritt wäre getan aber von der die das Ausland..? Auf meinen Original Ersatzlüfter fürs XFX NT aus Thailand hab ich mein halbes Leben gewartet für 22€
> Mal sehen. Danke dafür.
> 
> sry. ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung warum er daraus 2 Posts gemacht hat.


Soweit ich weiß ist das Zeug binnen einer Woche da, sofern lagernd. Man bedenke er ist ein 1-Mann Betrieb.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Ist ja schön und gut, aber 80€ für so eine kleine platte?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

Hast du mal ein Slight selber gebaut? Das ist Aufwand, besonders wenn es perfekt werden soll.

Aber dich zwingt doch keiner eins zu kaufen. Kannst dir auch so eine Platte aus Alu Plexi bauen lassen. Da gibts einige Betriebe, die das machen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

ja, ist halt nur die Frage ob es den ganzen Aufwand wert ist?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

Wakü *** Bilder *** Thread (ungesplittet) !! Regelupdate, 1. Post beachten! - Seite 774

So sieht ein Slight aus im Betrieb


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Also würdest du zum 750D Greifen?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

Ich ja! 
Alledings bin ich ja parteisch weil ich es ja habe.
Wie alle andern schon gesagt haben es ist eine geschmackssache.Dein Geschmack.

Im Corsair Obsidian 750D:
Hast du für eine eventuell Wasserkühlung definitiv platz.Ich selbst spekuliere auch auf eine Wassekühlung.

Die unteren Festplattenkäfige sind komplett endfernbar. ich habe 2x 2,52 SSD hinten rein(5 max.).
Und eine HDD 3,5"  die ich mit einem 5,25 auf 3,5 Festplattenrahmen in den Laufwerksschacht gepackt habe.Sharkoon (8-10 euro)

Nach oben hin (über dem Mainboard) bis zum Deckel sind es etwa 7 cm. Und 2x ca 5 cm breite nicht Gummierte Kabel Durchführungen die man Frontal nicht sieht.

Und vom vom Mainboard(ohne Sockel gemessen) bis zum gegenüberliegendem Deckel 18,5 cm tiefe für Luftkühlungen.

Ich habe ein Album hier angelegt da ist mein PC zu sehen. Es giebt halt mehr "Optischen" Freiraum.

Nachteil 
Die Vormontierten lüfter sind zwar leistungsfähig aber nicht grad die leisesten. Aber dagegen währe anzugehen.

Das Enthoo Luxe ist halt etwas Futuristischer Optisch und du kannst das Netzteil und SSD/HDD´s besser verstecken 

Such das aus was dir gut gefällt das Corsair ist halt ein Schlicht/Elegantes Gehäuse und das Enthoo etwas Styleischer


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Das Luxe wirkt aber trotzdem hochwertig, oder? Besser gesagt: Ist es hochwertig? Ich will halt nicht so ein "Plastikbomber". Beim Lux sieht halt der innenraum extrem schön aus. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVEOn1twkYQ)


----------



## jkox11 (5. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Das Luxe wirkt aber trotzdem hochwertig, oder? Besser gesagt: Ist es hochwertig? Ich will halt nicht so ein "Plastikbomber". Beim Lux sieht halt der innenraum extrem schön aus. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVEOn1twkYQ)



Ich habe das Luxe schon mal verbaut und kann dir versichern, dass da nichts an Plastik verbaut. 
Das Teil ist sehr flott und elegant aufgebaut. Mit dem Gehäuse machst du nichts falsch. 

Nur den 200mm Lüfter in der Front würde ich gegen 2 bessere 140mm Lüfter  austauschen, der wird zum Düsenjet, wenn der heiss läuft.


----------



## the_leon (5. Januar 2016)

Nö, das Luxe ist Stahl und Alu, nix Plastikbomber.
Beim Luxe kannst du oben nen 420 radi einbauen und vorne nen 240.
Das reicht für CPU und GPU.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Dann das Luxe und gesleevte Kabel ^^ So wie in dem Video etwa. Noch ein paar Fragen:  1. Könnte ich den Frontlüfter durch 2 Silent Wings 2 ersetzen?     2. Auf der Rückseite ist ja diese Lüftersteuerung, wo man die Lüfter anschließen kann. Aber wo schließe ich die das Kabel von der Steuerung an und wie Steuert man das dann?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2016)

Ich würde eher das Luxe nehmen. Hatte das 750D mit WaKü und war nie so richtig überzeugt.

Ist jetzt nicht die Schönheit gewesen, aber wenn man den Laufwerkschacht entfernt, sind zwei 420er Radiatoren möglich. Ohne Umbau nur Einer im Deckel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Kannst du die Fragen da oben beantworten? ^^


----------



## jkox11 (5. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Dann das Luxe und gesleevte Kabel ^^ So wie in dem Video etwa. Noch ein paar Fragen:  1. Könnte ich den Frontlüfter durch 2 Silent Wings 2 ersetzen?     2. Auf der Rückseite ist ja diese Lüftersteuerung, wo man die Lüfter anschließen kann. Aber wo schließe ich die das Kabel von der Steuerung an und wie Steuert man das dann?



Jap, 2 Silent Wings mit 140mm wären perfekt in der Front. 

Das Kabel von der Lüftersteuerung schließt du an den CPU_FAN des Mainboards an. Das wird dann mit PWM geregelt. 
Du kannst die Lüftersteuerung auch sein lassen und die Lüfter mit 3Pin oder 4Pin ans MB installieren.


----------



## the_leon (5. Januar 2016)

Jo, in der Front kannste SW2 140mm verbauen.
Du braucht die 3pin Version, nicht die 4 Pin.
Den PWM von der Platine schliest du dann an nem 4Pin anschluss vom MB an.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Also das Kabel von der Platine jetzt an den PWM anschluss oder an den CPU-Lüfter anschluss? Und würdet ihr das nutzen?


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Nö, das Luxe ist Stahl und Alu, nix Plastikbomber.
> Beim Luxe kannst du oben nen 420 radi einbauen und vorne nen 240.
> Das reicht für CPU und GPU.


-+

Ja gut darauf kommts ja nich an im 750D kann man auch zugleich
1x420 Radiator
1x 280 Radiator
1x240 Radiator
1x140 Radiator 
einbauen ohne umbauen zu müssen
bei mir is´ das Frontblenden grundgerüst aus Kunstoff mit Aluminium Fronten 
Und die SSD halterungen hinten
Und das Windows aus Acrylglass weil man durch Metall oft schwer gucken kann

Nur gefallen muss es ihm


----------



## jkox11 (5. Januar 2016)

Kabel der Lüftersteuerung an den CPU_FAN des Mainboards, welches ein PWM Anschluss ist. Die Lüfter, die du an die Lüftersteuerung bringst, müssen 3 Pin sein. 

Wenn als Silent Wings, dann die hier: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Und wenn ich die an ein CPU_FAN Anschluss anschließe (Müsste es ja an CPU_FAN 2 anschließen, da an CPU_FAN mein CPU Lüfter ist) wie Steuere ich die dann?


----------



## the_swiss (5. Januar 2016)

Über die Software (z.B. Speedfan) oder das BIOS.

Die Boards erkennen eigentlich immer, ob ein 3pin oder ein 4pin-Lüfter angeschlossen ist. Die 3Pin-Lüfter werden über die Spannung geregelt, die 4Pin über ein PWM-Signal (dafür ist der 4. Pin, die anderen 3 sind identisch). Damit kannst du die Lüfter entweder im BIOS oder per Speedfan regulieren.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Kabel der Lüftersteuerung an den CPU_FAN des Mainboards, welches ein PWM Anschluss ist. Die Lüfter, die du an die Lüftersteuerung bringst, müssen 3 Pin sein.
> 
> Wenn als Silent Wings, dann die hier: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Warum den Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 in der PCGH 1/2016 sind 140mm Lüfter getestet worden.Und der Be Quiet Pure Wing 140mm hat nahezu die selben werte für 8-9€ stück...meine meinung..


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Ok, hatte aber sowieso vor auf die Lüftersteuerung von NZXT Sentry 3 zu wechseln ^^ Aber mal gucken vielleicht geht es ja auch so


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2016)

> Frontblenden grundgerüst aus Kunstoff mit Aluminium Fronten


Und beim Luxe sind Front und Deckel aus Alu...


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2016)

Nur blöd dass es das Case nicht bei Alternate gibt, da hätte ich es günstiger bekommen :/ Auf eBay gibt's auch nix


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2016)

Nochwas zur Lüftersteuerung: 
Wenn, würde ich mir die holen: 
https://geizhals.de/scythe-kaze-master-schwarz-km01-bk-a308503.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Sieht schick aus, und hält bei mir schon über 4 Jahre. Da schließt du einfach die 3 Pin-Stecker an, dazu noch den Stromanschluss und fertig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht bekommt man auch noch die Kaze Master oder man man nimmt den Nachfolger


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Januar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nimm lieber das Luxe, das 750D ist seinen Preis nicht wert. Besonders, was die Stabilität angeht.



Dem muss ich leider zustimmen ... Ich musste von einen Fractal Desing Define R5 auf ein neues Case umsteigen ... Dadurch das das Obsidian 450D für seine sehr gute Gehäusedurchlüftung bekannt ist, habe ich mich auch flach für Obsidian 750D AirFlow entschieden ...
Der Luftzug in dem Case iss der Hammer, also mit der Kühlung solltest du da keine Probleme bekommen, aber die Verarbeitung lässt bei diesem Preis wirklich zu wünschen übrig ... Man hat zwar keine scharfen Kannten und auch die Beschichtung ist okay, aber irgendwie iss das Case reines Trompetenblech ... Die Seitenteile fühlen sich an, als würde man sie gleich durchbrechen (*mal ganz von der billigen Befestigung abgesehen*) ... Also ich habe da etwas mehr für das Geld erwarte, aber naja ... Nun habe ich es und muss mit dem Gedanken Leben nicht das Enthoo Luxx in weis genommen zu haben ... 



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil ist denn so schön um es zur Schau zu stellen?



Selbstverständlich gibt es die 

Guckst du hier


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

Von dem ganzen Gemäkel ist beim 650D nix zu merken außer die nicht so dollen Gehäuselüftern


----------



## rackcity (6. Januar 2016)

muss ich zustimmen.

bin vom 750D auch enttäuscht und hätte schon längst gewechselt.. wenn da nicht das aufrüsten gewesen wäre 

der airflow ist gut, der platz auf der rückseite ist solala. 

fühlt sich auch allgemein recht wackelig an. die befestigungen für die SSDs sind ein witz, pures plastik und bei mir hält das ganze schon garnicht mehr richtig ohne nachzuhelfen.

vom kabelmanagement her.. naja.. mit viel geduld kriegt man das zeug gut/schön versteckt, aber kostet viele nerven (weils hinten eben extrem eng ist)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Januar 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> muss ich zustimmen.
> 
> bin vom 750D auch enttäuscht und hätte schon längst gewechselt.. wenn da nicht das aufrüsten gewesen wäre
> 
> ...



Die Liefern zu deim Case ja nicht mal Glättverschlussbänder für die Rückseite mit. Bei Fractal ist das Standard und sieht schon im Auslieferungszustand gut aus ... Als Das Case kam und ich die Seitentür abgemacht habe, musste ich schon das erste mal herzlich Lachen  Die Befestigung issn Witz, nicht mal schnellverschlüsse, nur so billige Rändelschrauben und wenn du die Seitenwand nicht richtig ran drückst, sondern los lässt, fällt sie runter ... Da rastet nix ein ... Das Ding hällt allein durch die Rändelschrauben ...
Kabel Verlegen ging vom Platz her ganz gut, aber Lieferumfang ne Lachnummer, Paar Schrauben und 3 Kabelbinder  und das ganze für 160 Eu 
Vielen Dank Corsair 
Die SSD halter sind in der Tat nur Plastik, aber erfüllen ihren Zweck ... Man muss die SSD nach dem einschieben zwar etwas ausrichten (sonst sitzt sie schief), aber das ist ja bei diesem Preis kein Problem ... Nicht wahr Corsair 
Man hört auch viel, dass man beim Osidian 750D den Frontstaubfilter mit Sie ansprechen soll beim abnehmen ... Diese Klickverschlüsse sind wohl auch nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht, das sollte aber kein Problem sein, die kann man von vorne absaugen ... Bei dem Preis brauch man sicherlich auch nicht erwarten, etwas zu bekommen, mit dem es kein Probleme gibt ^^
Auch wenn man Seitenteil (Mit dem Fesnter) abmacht und man windet es ein wenig, kann man schön Musik machen ... Klingt dann aber leider so, als ziehe die Lehrerin einen furz trocknen Schwann quer über die Tafel  

Ansonsten steht das Case da (übrigens auf gummierten Füßen, man glaubt es kaum) und beherbergt meine Hardware und tut was es soll ... Und es sieht dabei gar nicht mal so schlecht aus ...
Kühlleistung ist ebenfalls sehr gut ... Da kann man sich absolut nicht beschweren ...
Auch die angeblich lauten Lüfter ... Kann ich so nicht bestätigen ... Bei 1000 RPM hört man sie bissl-leicht rauchen, was aber bei weitem nicht unangenehm ist ... Da wird die Graka beim Zocken lauter ... drehen sie voll rauscht es schon, aber das ist eigentlich kein Problem, da man einen solch krassen Luftstrom ohnehin nur sehr sehr selten brauch 

Das Case hätte man auch für weniger Geld anbieten, oder mit etwas mehr Features (wie z. B. Schnellverschlüsse der Seitenteile, hochwertigere klickverschlüsse des vorderen Staubfilters) ausstatten können ...

Auslegungssache ... Für mich ist es leider viel zu teuer 
Im Nachhinein, würde ich mir wünschen, ich hätte mich für das Enthoo Luxx entschieden ... Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer ^^


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Januar 2016)

Ich will jetzt nicht grundsätzlich sagen was ihr schreibt ist falsch..oder es währe das beste Gehäuse der Welt.
aber z.B. die 2,5" Halterungen sind so fest bei mir ohne zu wackeln, dass ich den ganzen PC daran hochheben kann...

Und vom Platz für die Kabel is es auch gut kann ich nicht anders sagen. Ich habe z.Z. KEIN Modulares Netzteil(XFX Pro 850W) das heißt 5 Stränge sind übrig.Und die habe ich ohne Problem verstaut bekommen und ich musste den Deckel nich dran quetschen oder sowas. Zusätzlich konnte ich die genutzten Kabel schön gradlinig verlegen.

Der Frontstaubfilter ist nicht mit "Klickverschlüssen" besfestigt sondern die Frontblende davor. Der Staubfilter sitzt akurat auch die befestigung ist unproblematisch. Einzig die Frontblende selbst ist so befestigt es ginge sicher wertiger klar! Wie oft ist mir das ding (Blende) schon umgefallen direkt auf diese angeblich labielen "Kunststoff-Nägel" aber nichts abgebrochen und nicht mal Helle stellen an denen der Kunstoff sich gedehnte hätte.

Ich weiß ja nicht was so´n Tower bei manchen aushalten muss, ob man das ding bei ner Party als Stuhl verwendet oder kp.
Einzig was ich auch finde das, dass Seitenteil mit dem Fenster is´ recht labiel. Allerdings ist das der Tatsache geschuldet das die Acrylglassscheibe immerhin 40,5cm x 40,5cm des ganzen Teil´s ausfüllt das sind etwas mer als 62,4%..
Da eine Versteifung nur durch Vollmaterial Funktioniert aber wenigstens durch eine zusätzlich nicht Kosten/Nutzengerechte Rahmenkonstruktion am blechkranz, sind wir uns einig hoffe ich, das es nunmal nicht als Paddelersatz beim Kanu fahren genutzt werden muss.

Selbst bei einem Kettenbagger mit 65Tonnen Gesammtlast, bei dem bis zum Drehkranz alles aus  Zentimeter dicken Vollstahl ist hört man nicht nur die Ketten knacken wenn er Diagonal auf ner Ecke steht, sondern auch die Verwindungs Geräusche.

Wie gesagt sicher giebt es wertigere Produkte aber es ist sicher nicht so schlecht wie es dargestellt wird.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (6. Januar 2016)

Was spricht gegen die NZXT Sentry 3?


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2016)

> Wie gesagt sicher giebt es wertigere Produkte aber es ist sicher nicht so schlecht wie es dargestellt wird.


Es gibt aber billigere Cases mit besserer Qualität was Material und Verarbeitung betrifft. 
Deswegen ist das Case zu teuer für das was geboten wird.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Januar 2016)

ich hab 99€ nagelneu bezahlt die Rechnung kann ich Zeigen.war zuviel. Aber nicht wegen der Qualität sondern weils nur´n Schnöder Kasten ist wie alle PC- Gehäuse 
Man zahlt IMMER zu viel wenn man das bezahlt was der Verkäufer haben will. Finde ich!
Damit will ich sagen: 
Ob die Preis/Leistung Stimmt endscheidet jeder anders.
Jeder stellt sich selbst die frage: "Was ist mir das jetzt Wert, und jeder kommt zu einem anderen Ergebnis!


----------



## ceramicx (7. Januar 2016)

Habe auch das 750D und kann die Kritikpunkte mal gar nicht nachvollziehen, erstmal ist das Ding so schön grade mit dem Riesen Fenster das ich es mir mit auf den Schreibtisch gestellt hab.
Platz hast du MASSIG. Ich hab ne Strix Fury, den Noctua NH-D15 und 5 Festplatten + 1 SSD drin und hab null Platzprobleme auch alle Kabel sind easy hinter der Wand vom Mainboard versteckt.
Die Kabel vom Netzteil (RM750i) sind auch nicht gerade kurz und trotzdem hat das alles locker Platz gefunden. Verarbeitung find ich einfach nur top.
Das mit dem Verschluss der Seitenwände ist doch gut leichter kann man ne Tür nicht zumachen also ich kann das Case nur empfehlen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. Januar 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht grundsätzlich sagen was ihr schreibt ist falsch..oder es währe das beste Gehäuse der Welt.
> aber z.B. die 2,5" Halterungen sind so fest bei mir ohne zu wackeln, dass ich den ganzen PC daran hochheben kann...
> 
> Und vom Platz für die Kabel is es auch gut kann ich nicht anders sagen. Ich habe z.Z. KEIN Modulares Netzteil(XFX Pro 850W) das heißt 5 Stränge sind übrig.Und die habe ich ohne Problem verstaut bekommen und ich musste den Deckel nich dran quetschen oder sowas. Zusätzlich konnte ich die genutzten Kabel schön gradlinig verlegen.
> ...



Klar, Wertigkeit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters .. Keine Frage 

Ich rede auch nicht von der Haltungung der SSD-Halter, sondern von dem Sitz der SSD´s ... Die wackeln schon schön da drinne ... Hier hätte Corsair auch in eine ordentliche Führung investieren können ... Das iss merckern auf hohem Niveau, keine Frage, aber bei dem Preis tue ich das gerne ... 

Ich habe den Platz in dem Case niemals in Frage gestellt. Platz hast du genug, das kann ich nicht leugnen.

Der Staubfilter hängt ja an der Frontblende und wird auch oft empfohlen diese Blende nicht unbedingt viel abzumachen und wieder dran zu machen ... Das diese Klickverschlüsse nicht unbedingt der Wahnsinn sind, scheint ja nun auch bekannt zu sein ... Bei mir selber funktionieren wie einwandfrei .. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich das Case erst 2 Wochen habe 

Was das Seitenteil betrifft ... Es ist ja nicht so als hätte man diesem Seitenteil etwas mehr Material spendieren können , sondern hätte man genauso gut eine schraubenfreie Befestigung (ala Define R5) spendieren können ... Die Befestigung der Seitenteile iss´n absoluter Witz ... Da kann mehr wer erzählen was man will  Das fasst sich beim Montieren an, als hätte ich ein 20€ in der Hand 

Was den Backer betrifft ... Ja Genau STAHL ... nicht Trompetenblech 



ceramicx schrieb:


> Habe auch das 750D und kann die Kritikpunkte mal gar nicht nachvollziehen, erstmal ist das Ding so schön grade mit dem Riesen Fenster das ich es mir mit auf den Schreibtisch gestellt hab.
> Platz hast du MASSIG. Ich hab ne Strix Fury, den Noctua NH-D15 und 5 Festplatten + 1 SSD drin und hab null Platzprobleme auch alle Kabel sind easy hinter der Wand vom Mainboard versteckt.
> Die Kabel vom Netzteil (RM750i) sind auch nicht gerade kurz und trotzdem hat das alles locker Platz gefunden. Verarbeitung find ich einfach nur top.
> Das mit dem Verschluss der Seitenwände ist doch gut leichter kann man ne Tür nicht zumachen also ich kann das Case nur empfehlen.



Platz hast du ja auch genug ... Ich würde sogar behaupten, man könnte die Kabel von 2 Netzteilen verlegen 
Platz und Kühlung 1a ... Das ist wirklich vorbildlich


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Januar 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht von der Haltungung der SSD-Halter, sondern von dem Sitz der SSD´s ... Die wackeln schon schön da drinne ... Hier hätte Corsair auch in eine ordentliche Führung investieren können ... Das iss merckern auf hohem Niveau, keine Frage, aber bei dem Preis tue ich das gerne ..
> Der Staubfilter hängt ja an der Frontblende und wird auch oft empfohlen diese Blende nicht unbedingt viel abzumachen und wieder dran zu machen ... Das diese Klickverschlüsse nicht unbedingt der Wahnsinn sind, scheint ja nun auch bekannt zu sein ... Bei mir selber funktionieren wie einwandfrei .. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich das Case erst 2 Wochen habe
> 
> Was den Backer betrifft ... Ja Genau STAHL ... nicht Trompetenblech



Die SSD halterungen sind nicht grad ein Highlight Technisch gesehen. Aber bei mir sitzen die SSD Stramm. Die Crucial MX 100 ging schon Stramm rein Hatte mir schon gedanken gemacht.
Aber Die Andere 2,5" Platte hatte gar nich rein gepasst. ich musste ein die Führungskannte der Halterung auf einer Seite Absägen. . Wir stellen fest es fehlt die Universalität^^

Von den Klipsern/Klickverschlüsse waren bei mir sogar 3 als Ersatz dabei gelegt das sagt vieles^^ aber ich musste nach 11 monaten noch keine tauschen ich mache den 1 mal die Woche Sauber.
Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du mit "hängt ja ander Frontblende" meinst das sind bei mir 2 einzelne Teile und beide haben ihre eigenen Halterungen.

Wenn du mit "Backer" Bagger meinst das war ja der tenor an der sache. Der Unterbau ist aus dickem Stahl und selbst dort kann man nach wenigen 1000 stunden Betriebszeit schon Verformungen feststellen.( 1000 Betriebstunden an der Baumaschiene sind gleichzu setzen mit einem Jahreswagen)


Aber egal lass uns nicht weiter darauf rum reiten. 
Ich hab gut reden. Ich habe das ding Nagelneu im Internet für 99€ gekauft also Ist mein Preis/Leistungs verhältniss sowiso nicht Vergleichbar  für 99€ ist es Spitze   

Gruß Lonemaster


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Januar 2016)

@ Lonemaster

Naja für 99€ hätte ich es mir gefallen lassen 

Ich habe doch die AirFlow Edition, da ist das wahrscheinlich etwas anders mit dem staub filter ...
Aber wie du schon gesagt hast ... Hacken wir nicht weiter drauf rum, sondern Fassen wir zusammen ...

Guter AirFlow mit reichlich Platz für Hardware und Kabel

Verarbeitung soweit "okay" und für den Preis fehlen ein paar Features 

Mat. Stärke der Seitenwände hätte etwas anders gewählt werden können 

Wir wollen ja auch das Case nicht schlechter machen als ist


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. Januar 2016)

Mal ne Frage: passt in das Luxe folgende AIO Wk? Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT


----------



## Leob12 (8. Januar 2016)

Normalerweise schon. Ist das ein 360er oder 420er Radiator?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. Januar 2016)

240er Radiator


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2016)

280er, nich 240, du willst ja auch 140er Lüfter im anderen Thread
und ja, die kannst du im Deckel Montieren.
Die AiO unten und die PK-2 unter der Abdeckung im Pullbetrieb


----------



## rackcity (9. Januar 2016)

mal ne blöde frage

hat wer beim 750D schon versucht den schacht fürs laufwerk abzumontieren?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage
> 
> hat wer beim 750D schon versucht den schacht fürs laufwerk abzumontieren?


Ja. Du brauchst Dremel oder Blechschere, Schleifer und Geduld. Optional noch eine Spraydose, um die daraus resultierende blanke Stelle zu lackieren.


----------



## rackcity (9. Januar 2016)

und wie ist die stabilität danach vom gehäuse her?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Januar 2016)

Ohne Seitenwände sehr labil.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (10. Januar 2016)

Alles zusammen knapp 400€...  Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_swiss (10. Januar 2016)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Alles zusammen knapp 400€...  Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



So wird das leicht schwer - ich komme zu meinem eigenen Warenkorb. Du musst ein Benutzerprofil haben, dann kannst du die Wunschliste da reinkopieren und dann öffentlich machen. Dann zeigt er dir auch einen Link an, mit dem wir Zugriff auf den Warenkorb haben. Oder du kopierst den BB-Code unten direkt hier rein.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (10. Januar 2016)

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (10. Januar 2016)

2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063)
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110i GTX (CW-9060020-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x CableMod B-Series SP 10-CM Kabel Kit für Netzteile, schwarz/weiß (CM-BSX-FKIT-KKW-R)


----------



## the_leon (10. Januar 2016)

Kannst du so kaufen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (10. Januar 2016)

teurer Spaß... ^^


----------



## steinf131 (11. Januar 2016)

Eine gute Luftkühlung für die CPU tut es auch z.B alpenföhn brocen Eco Oder be quiet! Dark rock3..


----------



## Pixelcoffee (13. Oktober 2018)

Kurze Frage, kann ich diesen Lüfter hier 

Corsair LL120 RGB 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 24.8 dB(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de 

in dem Corsair Obsidian 750D (zusätzlich zu den vorinstallierten) verbauen? Ist da genug Platz dafür?


----------

